# Mail d'OS X et mails sur serveur FREE



## frantz (6 Décembre 2004)

Salut !

C'est bizarre, quand j'ai voulu ouvrir mes nouveaux mails free sur Mail d'OS X, j'ai eu l'avertissement suivant : ce message n'a pas été téléchargé depuis le serveur. Bizarre, parce que ça a toujours marché jusqu'à présent impeccable. 

Alors, je vais directement sur Free et constate que ces derniers messages n'y figurent pas !
(l'espace disque sur Free n'est rempli qu'à 9 %, donc ça ne vient pas de là)...

Je reviens sur Mail d'OS X et là tous mes mails Free ont disparu !!

Que s'est-il passé ? Comment y remédier ?


----------



## frantz (8 Décembre 2004)

Nan, sans blague, personne ne sait ce qui m'arrive !? :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (8 Décembre 2004)

frantz a dit:
			
		

> Nan, sans blague, personne ne sait ce qui m'arrive !? :rateau:


Ben faut croire. Désolé. 

À+


----------



## iManu (11 Décembre 2004)

T'as pas modifié ta config ?
Parce que moi, un truc semblable (pas avec Free) m'est arrivé, à la suite d'une modif de config.
Je suis revenu à la config antérieure, et au bout d'un jour c'est redevenu normal.
Question:
Ton serveur Mail, c'est du pop ou du imap?


----------



## sc3fab (12 Décembre 2004)

Salut,

Désole je n'ai pas la réponse à ton problème, si je te reponds c'est pour avoir une aide de ta part (si tu le souhaites), j'ai vu que tu etais chez Free, comme moi, donc j'aimerai que tu me dises comment tu as configuré "Mail" 
au niveau serveur etc... car j'ai un problème avec ma messagerie et je n'arrive pas à le resoudre en plus j'ai lancé un post mais il n'y a pas eu de reponse clair et net (peut etre me suis je mal expliqué ??)

Donc aurais tu la patience de me decrire precisement comment tu as fait pour installer et configurer "Mail"


----------



## cassandre57 (25 Décembre 2004)

mail sous jaguar est une grosse m...  :hein: 
j'ai perdu bcp de messages de la même manière 
(pour une fois c pas la faute de free)

poasse à panther si tu peux, tu n'auras plus de problème avec mail 
(à part : plante inopinément, bien sûr !)


----------



## macaml (25 Décembre 2004)

pour le serveur de réception: pop.free.fr
nom d'utilisateur: "ton adresse mail"
mot de passe: "ton mot de passe"

serveur d'envoi:
clique sur "réglage du serveur"
serveur d'envoi: smtp.free.fr
port du serveur: 25

OK > et c'est tout!!


----------



## macaml (25 Décembre 2004)

pour compléter; il fallait commencer par:
Mail > Préférences... > comptes > informations du compte
le petit "+" en bas à droite pour créer un compte.
pour le type du compte choisir POP.

et pour la suite voir le post précédent

PS: c'est génial, sur macGé maintenant c'est comme star wars... on commence
      par la fin


----------



## Joachim du Balay (26 Décembre 2004)

il y a aussi les options genre "effacer les messages sur le serveur après x jours" (ou jamais), etc..., à ne pas oublier


----------



## frantz (12 Janvier 2005)

Salut !

Je reviens (un peu tard, excuses !) sur ce post. Tout est rentré dans l'ordre sans rien faire.

Sinon, toujours à propos de Mall, j'obtiens maintenant un autre avertissement, genre : "erreur de compactage..." 

Késaco !?


----------

